# Finesys Frame Sweeper



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice!
Video Here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac67z9pZIj0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Never heard of it. Seems like a few modifications would allow for this thing to just sweep the varroa off the bees too


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

How is it working on irregular surface capped frames! Even my manual bee brush get honey wetted , clumped and not much wisking action. I would like to see how this proves out in action. Air flow induced by either vacuum or pressure would be my inclination?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I am always skeptical of these sort of things. I watched the video and at 1:00 minute in he dumps the container full of bees into an empty hive body. The video cuts to another scene at 1:06. During this six second period I didn't see bees fly out of that box. My bees would be mad and attacking me, to say the least. 

It might make a pretty good un-capper, though. LOL

Alex


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

bet that pisses off some bees


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I am presently working on a video for youtube, there is no damage whatsoever to the honey frames even uncapped frames work just fine. When I have removed the frames of honey the bees are dumped onto the top of the hive without any problems whatsoever, I think the bees are just happy to be set free. If there is honey filled burr comb between frames and those frames are swept with wet honey on them some of the honey gets onto the brushes and onto the machine and eventually the bees hang around and try to get onto the machine, and it still sweeps bees off the frames without a problem. I harvested 7 supers on Friday the 10th and it worked just fine. I left the sweeper outside for an hour , the bees cleaned up any honey on the machine and I washed it clean with a hose left it to dry and will be ready to harvest some more later on this week.
Johno


----------



## raku (Jun 13, 2016)

I use this one and can work on 20 to 25 supers with deep frames per hour. Works great. Just 5 to 10 bees left in one box. 

http://bienenzuchtbedarf-geller.de/shop/media/image/thumbnail/kehrfix_720x600.jpg


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

You can see me harvesting with the Bee Sweeper with this video I posted on youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40lghdlCl6s


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Recycled one of them walker/seats that really old ppl use. It doubles as a seat to work hives. 
Set my supers on it sideways and blow them bees out with a garage-sale leaf blower and a 2-cycle generator from Harbor Freight. (50' cord) 
The generator has both 110 ac and 12 volts dc. Will be using that for my OAV. The generator is handy because there are cutouts with no power at times. Old abandoned houses tend to attract bees. 

Neat little device. It reminded me of the weird walker-seat I have.


----------

